

Show HN: Codecabulary – an "urban dictionary" for tech terms - wallawe
http://www.codecabulary.com/

======
bonemachine
Howabout "geekspeak?" Much catchier.

------
wallawe
This is one of my first rails apps to go out into the wild. Would love any
advice you may have on how to make it more useful!

